# my 5 year old daughter is still pooping her pants please help me out?



## shannon1234

i have a 5 year old daughter and she is pooping her pants every day , and has been for the past 2 and a half years and i still have not found out what to do about it. i have been to doctors and all i have been giving in movicole and that is not working for her.

i have to clean her pants at least 5/6 times a day and i am getting very sick and tierd of doing this. she goes and hides around the house and pushed her bum cheeks together and forces her self not to have a poop please can anyone tell me anything about this condition she smells very bad and is making my whole house smell very bad. PLEASE PLEASE help me out!!!


----------



## Triniity

Hi,

sorry to hear that you have to suffer and your daughter as well, really sorry. I am actually working with kids with this problem (I am a doctor), it´s called encopresis, please pm me, if you want further information

Hugs, Trin


----------



## shannon1234

Thank you i have PM you.

if anyone else is suffering from the same problem or has any idea about what can i do please let me no


----------



## rabbitmum

We had the same problem with our DS until very recently. He is almost five. For over two years he would use the toilet if he wasn't wearing trousers, but poop in them if he was wearing any. He didn't seem to believe that it was possible for him to change this. We finally figured out that he found the toilet uncomfortable to sit on, and bought him a comfy potty chair, and also a child toilet seat for using at kindergarten, where they only have an ordinary grown-up toilet. This led to a break-through.

Before that we tried everything we could think of, including rewards (which we were not happy with, but willing to try out of desperation), letting him sit on the toilet at specific times of the day (after meals), making sure he drank lots, giving him lots of smoothies with crushed linseeds... trying not to let him notice how desperate and sick of it we were getting!

Btw my sister's daughter refused to use the toilet until she was five, when suddenly she was ok with it and started using it without any problems.

Good luck!


----------



## shannon1234

i have tried all of that. she is just refusing to go to the toilet, i dont no what to do with her anymore nothing is working for us.


----------



## mothermetta

,


----------



## redpajama

My son (almost 6) suffers from encopresis. My best advice, I suppose, is to find a doctor who is familiar with it and go from there. The university hospital near us has a clinic devoted to this problem and, after a 6 month wait, we got in with them. There, he sees a GI doctor and a child psychologist concurrently--one manages the physical aspect of his encopresis (she palpates his abdomen, manages his stool softener dosages, et cetera) and the other addresses the behavioral aspect (prescribing a certain number of "potty sits" per day, practicing with him how to relax his pelvic floor, talking with him and us about school, pooping, and a lot of other things).

We began seeing them about 7 months ago, and we see them every 2-3 months (more frequently in the beginning). At this point, he takes a stool softener (Miralax) daily and has 3 prescribed "potty sits" per day. We keep a chart of every time he sits, every time he poops (and how much, what it looks like, et cetera), and every soiling accident.

At this point, he is pooping on a pretty regular basis (every day almost without exception), but almost never without being prompted by us. He has "smears" occasionally, but not daily.

Good luck--I know how frustrating this can be.


----------



## Drummer's Wife

My almost 6 year old has encopresis, so I feel your pain. He'll go some time w/o pooping in his pants, and then will start it up again. Very frustrating. You say it is a pain to clean out of her pants (I know that very well), but what about using pull-ups? I do when we are on longer outings, or out of town - b/c I know it will be worse than when we are at home. People might say by using diapers/pull-ups that it's only encouraging this behavior, but those people maybe don't realize it's likely to happen whether or not he's wearing underwear... and since DH or I are the ones who have to clean it up, I am goin to make it as easy as possible.

The good news is that it wot before forever. Baring a more serious medical problem, kids who have this issue eventually outgrow it.

You've gotten good advice about seeing a specialist and trying stool softeners and frequent toilet sitting. Hope it gets better soon. I'm always working on not getting upset with my DS, b/c really, most of the time it's not something he has much control over (or it's too late once he realizes).


----------



## averlee

I think it might be ok to use the flushable diaper liners in her underwear. They are made of rice paper or something and would make the clean up easier.


----------



## Silly Lily

Maybe it is as simple as something like she doesn't like the messiness of wiping herself. Maybe she doesn't want to go in the toilet because she doesn't want to wipe and get poop on her hand. You could try just letting her know that it's OK, and you will help her wipe her butt and then let her take a bath after.


----------



## Sungold17

Shannon,

I can 100% feel your pain. I have totally, totally been there. My son who is 6.5 is just now finally getting over stool withholding. I say that with only a bit of faith because I know he could very easily having a relapse. it is so tiring and frustrating. At its worse I felt like my whole day was resolving around this terrible problem. It was like this black cloud over our relationship. And I said some really terrible things to my son I would not have normally said because I was so darn frustrated. Before I completly understood what was going on (and even a bit afterwards) I tried every positive and negative tactic in the book. Nothing worked.) We eventually ended up in the ER for constipation. I actually took him to Patient First for a stomach ache and they thought he was very really constiatipated and made us go to the ER. he really wasn't really all that constipated. But his bowels were really stretched out from all that withholding for all those years.

The first thing we had to do was a total cleaning out of his bowels. His bowels were very distented so much to the point he could no longer really feel he even had to go. It takes a while for the bowels to heal especially when its been going on for so long. We had to keep him on miralax for a long time. But the hard part was finding the right dose. The one doctor I took him too (who I really disliked) had me giving him way too much and he was having the runs. That was terrible. I actually ended up taking him to our homeopathic doctor who gave me another thing to give him and I discontinues the miralax for a while. (I can't remember the name of what he was on at this moment. It had a mild laxative property to it.) The point with the stool softner is it has to keep the stool soft and bulky (but not runny) so the stool has to come out and can't easily be held in by the child.

The other key is to have your daughter sit on the toilet at a regular time each day. After meals is best because its a natural time for the body to want to empty itself. We found having him sit after dinner (or before bed) the best for us. He has to do it no matter what. If we fail to make sure he sits on the toilet after dinner, he will start having accidents again (well he is started to go all by himself during the day now.) My son loves video games so the best thing for him to want to sit on the toilet is letting him play the ipod or the DS. He will gladly sit on the toilet for a long time if he has a video game. So find something that works for your daughter so toilet time has a little perk to it. (I know lots of people read books to their kid on the potty but I got to the point where I couldn't\didn't want to read books to him in the bathroom for such a long time.) In the beginning I would usually have him sit for at least 10 minutes but with the video games he would gladly sit longer.

If she poops in her pants you know there has to be more poop that needs to come out. Especially if its just a little poop in the pants. Especially make her sit on the toilet on those times. To keep my stress level down with the accidents, what I taught my son to do was to go into the bathroom and "take care of business". I would have him put his dirty pants in the bathtub and then sit on the toilet. When he was all done I would wipe him (often just put him in the shower) and then deal with the mess. Somehow just having him take his cloths off and set the toilet up himself was less stress for me because I don't need to go in there for a while. At first I would always be the one to notice he had an accident. But slowly he would come to me and tell me he had one. Then he slowly would say he had an accident but really he didn't- or it was just a tiny tiny mark in his pants. It took a while but his awareness slowly improved to now he will run to the toilet all by himself before he has an accident.

You will probably need to keep her on stool softerners for at least 3 or 4 months (to let the bowels heal as well as help break the holding habit) and when you take her off of them do it kind of gradually so she doesn't relapse. We are past the point of having him on miralax every day but if he has an accident or if doesn't poop after a day or two I will give him just a bit of miralax to keep the stool the right consistency. watch out for vacations, holidays, anything stressful and be prepared for relapses then!

Please PM me if you want to talk further about this. Good luck. Try to remember your daughter is more then just this problem and try to do some cuddling with her and things that make you remember how much you love and cherish her. Because this problem is so trying on us moms.

-Dawn


----------



## Sungold17

P.S. There is some testing\blood work you might want to have done to rule out medical reasons that lead to constipations. I think it was for thyroid and celiac they tested my son for. I can't remember for sure. Usually with stool withholding it starts with a case or chronic experience of constipation which leads a child to think all pooping will be painful, so they hold it in to avoid pain, cause more pain, and its a horrible cycle.


----------



## shellyv78

Not fun for child, or mommy. My daughter started right after potty training she use to hold it, than become incontinent, backed up, and get it every where.

Now she is almost ten, the only thing that has gotten better is she cleans up and does not smear it (obviously because shes older) she insists that she can't feel it or smell it and rarely has control. I spend about 30 dollars a month on underwear for her, have to spend my days cleaning up poop....pasty , sticky hard to clean poop, and worst of all my poor little girl is becoming an emotional wreck. I fear her friends will smell it and that will be the end of her happiness. We have been to a gastroentologist who just said to keep with the miralax which sometimes works and sometimes doesn't....we have cleaned her out, done enemas, exlax...e few days later the incontinence comes back, will it ever end? Its been a long 7 years of this.(since she was potty trained)@ 3 yrs/old.


----------



## titania8

one of my 5 yo has this problem too. about a year ago i had had enough of the constant accidents and all that that entailed. so i told him he HAD to sit on the potty everyday and asked him when/what part of the day he wanted that to happen. he chose after breakfast (which turns out to be a perfect time for all of us). i asked him how long he wanted to sit- he chose 4 mins (in reality i knew it didn't matter what he said, he always goes a few mins after sitting down, and he'll stay there for 30+ mins if i let him). so he and i signed it and he chose to hang it on the fridge. he always brings something with him to do (toys, paper and pencils/pens/crayons, my ipod, etc). as long as he sits everyday he is accident free, save for the rare incident. i think he probably needs to be on a gluten free diet, but i'm afraid of taking that plunge (he loves crackers and bread...and not much else....).

another thing, when we started potty time, it was actually a relief for my boy. he didn't want to be having those accidents anymore than i wanted him to, you know? it helped him feel better about himself i think. there were times when he protested a bit, but it was non-negotiable. i still have to usher him to the pot, and he actually went ON HIS OWN one day, which was the first time *ever*.

at the LLL conference last year there was a guy there from soiling solutions. might be another option for you to look into.


----------



## sal21a

Your story is exactly the same as mine except my daughter is 6yrs old.Im about to get a 3rd opinon from the medical profession.I would really appreciate any advice that you can give me...


----------



## jtbuko

I have no real advice for you only empathy. My daughter (and previously my son) struggles with this too. Over the years we have bought lots of books, seen the pediatrician, tried Miralax, tried rewards, slipped in to negative cycles, given up and ignored the problem hoping it would go away, etc. It really, really sucks for kid and parent. I have seen (and posted) many threads about this subject over the years, and have to say you got the best responses ever on this one.


----------



## melissa17s

My dd has struggled with this. Besides miralax, our ped. said to eat graham crackers/those British cookie biscuits (soft fiber), grapes, fruit juice, water etc, that encourage soft poops and avoid bananas, cooked carrots and dairy, which constipate. We can see on dd's face when she is withholding. I make her go sit on the toilet. I also make her try to have a poo, if she soils. I usually talk to her about relaxing and not withholding. I get her books to read to help her relax and have something to do. We also encourage the sitting on the toilet after eating. We found the miralax caused more accidents and made her stools too loose, so we stopped giving it to her.


----------



## g&a

Has anyone had incontinence as well as encopresis? That's what were dealing with. The Drs think it's related but I don't know. Dd is about to turn 7 and the encopresis has been under control for a while now (after 3 years of stool softeners). Desperately looking for answers.


----------



## ScaryTerri

It been about 2 years since my son has been pooping his pants and cant seem to figure out why he is doing this. He is doing the samethings as ur daughter

like hiding around the house and he always says he sucks it back in. I thought it may have been his meds but the side effects dont match for

what he is doing. I read ur story and it kind of made me feel a little more relief that im not the only parent out there with this situation. sometimes

he does it 3 time within 2 hours, its driving me crazy. He is only 6 years old. If you can please give me any info of what they told u that would be

awsome


----------



## mkmama

just want to chime in and say how grateful i am to see i am not alone. My son is over 5 now. sometimes he is fine, sometimes he smears, sometimes he does a load. I have gone from screaming my brains out (very ashamed, no hate comments please) to bribing to praising...bleh.

I have to say, "poopy time" as we call it works. Sometimes he goes again...but a set part of the day is great. We do not have constipation problems, just incontinence.

anyways, its freeing and a relief to know i am not alone. That's what so great about MDC.

thanks!


----------



## Niki Rose

My Son also suffered from this problem, but luckily I found some thing that worked miracles! Check out Soiling solutions.com It is a bit radical, but you will have a CLEAN KID and only think about poo once a day!!!! It takes a long time for their little colons to heal, but this will make your life so so much easier!!!


----------



## rabbitmum

I posted this about six months ago... well, now we are back to square one for about the hundreth time. We have bought a child toilet seat for home, too, apart from that we are no further. I am glad to see that we are not the only ones who have tried "everything" and feel this frustration.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rabbitmum*
> 
> We had the same problem with our DS until very recently. He is almost five. For over two years he would use the toilet if he wasn't wearing trousers, but poop in them if he was wearing any. He didn't seem to believe that it was possible for him to change this. We finally figured out that he found the toilet uncomfortable to sit on, and bought him a comfy potty chair, and also a child toilet seat for using at kindergarten, where they only have an ordinary grown-up toilet. This led to a break-through.
> 
> Before that we tried everything we could think of, including rewards (which we were not happy with, but willing to try out of desperation), letting him sit on the toilet at specific times of the day (after meals), making sure he drank lots, giving him lots of smoothies with crushed linseeds... trying not to let him notice how desperate and sick of it we were getting!
> 
> Btw my sister's daughter refused to use the toilet until she was five, when suddenly she was ok with it and started using it without any problems.
> 
> Good luck!


----------



## gnutter

I went through this with my middle son. I really thought it was just something I had done wrong in the potty trining phase. He was the hardest of my boys to potty train. With him it just came down to being to busy with whatever he was doing to go to the bathroom. I finally purchased a video game player that could only be used while pooping on the potty. It could not leave the bathroom at all. It was a L max educational toy-suddenly pooping was a lot more interesting. Especially since it was the only video game he ever got to play LOL. He wa salmost 6 before it was totally under control though. Happy news is that he is 11 now and those days are long gone. So just remember that it will end. I second the idea to use a liner in the underwear to make clean up easier-and have her help with the clean up. she can take her pants outside and rinse them with the hose-or something. I also purchased some flushable wipes for a while-it seemed his poop stuck to him a lot and toilet paper was uncomfortable for him until he really got to where he was getting on the potty before he pooped at all.


----------



## jtbuko

Just popping back in to let folks know it really can get better! DD is on a pooping where she's supposed to roll  No wisdom or advice to with the encouragement - it just seems she finally learned to listen to her body's signals. Good luck to all. I know it is hard on kids and parents.


----------



## aschmied

My almost 4 year old DS is in this too! Man, is it frustrating. I lot of people were suggesting the potty sits. I tried this for a couple of months with DS, but even if we sat there for 30 minutes, he almost NEVER pooped. He tends to poop when bent over - hands and knees, bent over the tire swing, chest on a chair, I have tried a couple of times to hold a potty under him in that position, but he doesn't like it. It's clear that we are likely in for a long haul.

Those of you that use diapers as an occasional backup for the older child, what do you use? DS is a big kid, he's in 5T clothes, and diapers are usually too small. They rip getting them up him!


----------



## jtbuko

At one point we got DD a Nature's Platform. I don't know if it really helped or not, but the concept sounds good and at the time we were ready to try anything. We were able to find a used on through a local crunchy yahoo group.

For bigger kid cloth we tried Drymids and a few other things, but none really did the job.

As for disposable diaper option for someone that size, you could try Goodnights (like pullups for overnight sold at big box stores, grocery stores etc, size M goes up to 65lbs).


----------



## Sarah Sharpe

Hi.. my dear daughter has been doing the very same thing for 3 years now.. it has been known that she does poo on the toilet but 98% of the time she poos her pants, had enough of the clearing up as it happens in the evening or when in bed!!! I`ve been to hospital and they found nothing wrong but presribed MOVICOL and said she`d grow out of it!!! she did for a while and i`ve stopped the movicol as she was always having VERY loose stools!!!...... is there ever gonna be an end to this?


----------



## frugalmama

wow I had no idea others were dealing with this too - dd turned 5 a few months ago and I can count on 1 hand the number of times she has gone on the potty. She goes in her pants until it is out, then runs to the potty to wiggle it loose. I thought it was just her aspergers - floored there is a name for this and that others are dealing with the same thing! Anyone else also dealing with lack of nighttime waking up to go #1? DD simply doesn't wake up at all to go potty - so we have to use something at night to hold it. She also refuses to use any potty except hers at home as well, so we use them while out too.

We are running into a problem thought - we use Pullups nighttime right now, but she is in the biggest size now they make. She's allergic to goodnites and the store brand, and I have no idea what we're going to do when she finally gets too big for those. I'm spending $30-$40 a month in pullups right now and I really can't afford it.


----------



## Sarah Sharpe

my health visitor told me to stop the pull ups at night!! and tbh it hasn`t helped, do get some nights where she doesn`t poo....


----------



## Peony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frugalmama*
> 
> wow I had no idea others were dealing with this too - dd turned 5 a few months ago and I can count on 1 hand the number of times she has gone on the potty. She goes in her pants until it is out, then runs to the potty to wiggle it loose. I thought it was just her aspergers - floored there is a name for this and that others are dealing with the same thing! Anyone else also dealing with lack of nighttime waking up to go #1? DD simply doesn't wake up at all to go potty - so we have to use something at night to hold it. She also refuses to use any potty except hers at home as well, so we use them while out too.
> 
> We are running into a problem thought - we use Pullups nighttime right now, but she is in the biggest size now they make. She's allergic to goodnites and the store brand, and I have no idea what we're going to do when she finally gets too big for those. I'm spending $30-$40 a month in pullups right now and I really can't afford it.


Are you using the Pampers night pull ups or the UnderJams which are like GoodNights but made by Pampers? UnderJams hold more then the nighttime pull-ups. The cheapest I've found them for is through Amazon in the box and do the subscribe option that knocks a couple more dollars off. I've got a 5y DD who has to wear them at night, she does not wake at all either.


----------



## frugalmama

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peony*
> 
> Are you using the Pampers night pull ups or the UnderJams which are like GoodNights but made by Pampers? UnderJams hold more then the nighttime pull-ups. The cheapest I've found them for is through Amazon in the box and do the subscribe option that knocks a couple more dollars off. I've got a 5y DD who has to wear them at night, she does not wake at all either.


Right now we're using Huggies Pullups Nighttime but they only go to 3t-4t in nighttime ones, and DD is a solid 5t but luckily slim waisted so they just fit. She's allergic to pampers and goodnights - haven't tried Underjams as I don't think they carry those locally and I try to buy local on sale. I'll see if I can get a sample somehow and try them. I can get the Huggies ones down to around $5-6 a pack, but there is only 21 in a pack so they don't go far since we use 1 or two a night plus 1 or two when out.


----------



## kimmy811979

Hello,

My 5yr old daugher goes poop in the potty when she is at home, She refuese to go in the potty at school. I send a change clothes with her, I got her off the bus and noticed that hse wasn't wareing the clothes that I put onto her this morning. The teacher has even wrote me notes to tell me now to even try and clean them by hand. That it's that bad. The teacher took her on the play ground to play and said she went and hid behind one of the toys and did it in her pants. I just don't understand why she is doing it at school. If she can do a poop in the potty at home. My fiance and I have even tryed to bribe her with McDonolds, and a toys. But that doesn't seem to work either. I just don't know I'm at my witts end. I get so fusterated wit her. I tell her that a baby does that kind of stuff. And I ask her if she wants to be a big girl. And she tells me yes. So I try and talk to her about it.

PLEASE HELP ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## baileycopeland

i have a cousin who is almost and she is still pooping in her pants and we have tried candy but it is still not working so now we r doing a calender and ever time she poops in the potty she gets to put a sticker on the day that she has pooped and if she poops twice in the same day then she gets to put 2 stickers on and what we did was she and i made a calender our selves but u can also buy 1 too.

another thing that we ha done was every time that she would poop in the potty we would buy her a little present like a barbie doll or a little ball kind of telling her that she has one a good job by pooping

sincerly, her cousin bailey


----------



## Ally Nathaniel

First - Hugs, It's not easy to deal with.

My son used to have the same problem until he was 5. when he started using the toilet he used to hold everything in for days, and when it came out, eventually, he was suffering a lot.

My insights are - at some point I figured out I'm giving him a LOT of attention around this. even though it wasn't a good attention it still was an attention - why wouldn't he take it??

I decided to just clean him up as if nothing have happened (no attention at all). every time he did use the bathroom I praised him for that (positive attention around success).

It worked.

It's not easy, and I do encourage you to find support for yourself, where you can vent out all the anger and angst around this process, so it won't come out on the child.

Ally


----------



## Neera

The only thing that worked for us to get rid of dd's constipation and she had days of v. severe as well, was turning around her diet. She is 95-99% vegan now. She does ask for cheese sometimes but other than that she is on a whole foods', vegan diet. Once the fiberless foods like meat, dairy and egg were gone she has never had a difficult poop and is finally not having accidents. Like a pp said I am saying that but a relapse is possible. However, it's no big deal as I know she will never have a hard poop again and will never be discouraged unlike in the past with all the highs and lows. Dd is 5 and 2.5 yrs later (her potty training began at 2.5) she is not constipated and not having accidents any more.


----------



## debbie82

Hallo My 6 year old daughter seems to be doing the same.

She makes a Nr2 in her pants when ever where ever. And the smell and the feeling does not seem to bother her at all. We have tried speaking nicely, speaking to her in a firm tone, hidings and time out - nothing seems to be working or helping. Why will kids her age do this? what can we do to stop it???


----------



## Mom31

We had a good week last week....

Ds is 8 and has encopresis- we use miralax and potty sits. I just am so frustrated with it. We go thru so much underwear! I am so worried what will happen when kids smell him at school.

BUT LAST week he went to the bathroom multiple times to poop and not when we told him- is there light at end of tunnel????


----------



## Drummer's Wife

Since I posted on this thread a year ago, I thought I'd update to say my DS doesn't have this issue anymore. It is such a relief! Id say it's been about 6 months now, so there really is hope and a light at the end of the tunnel, you guys. For him, I don't know if was just time needed to mature, or what. One thing different now is his dairy consumption. He very rarely drinks milk; he doesn't even usually eat cereal with milk in it. I'm not sure it's related, but if milk was making his tummy act up, I'm sure it impacted his pooping habits, yk? He's the one who decided be didn't want to drink milk anymore, so it wasn't an elimination diet or what-have-you that I had him try. Maybe he knows he doesn't tolerate it easily?

Anyhow, good luck to everyone. I do still have a kid with poop issues, but it's my 4 yo and his situation is different than his older brother's, IMO. At least I hope it's just temporary, and not to the same extent. We are potty training a puppy right now, so I am just so done with poop!


----------



## Mom31

DW how old was your son when it was remedied? My son is 8.5 and finally starting to take responsiblity for it!


----------



## Mumbo

Hi I have 2 boys aged 6 & 7. The older boy has suffered from constipation as a baby and the younger one is in my opinion (a bit naughty or young for his age). We have been struggling with this and seeing doctors who gave nutrition advice and lactulose for years. Then we have seen the incontinence nurse around the 3 & 4 year time. She gave the nutrition advice, toilet time advice, reward charts etc. Then ages 5 & 6 we started to see the doctor who prescribed movicol. Fantastic! cleared out the bowels (needed to wear pull ups). But it gave my older son time for his bowels/rectum muscles to come back to normal. They both are on a little bit of Movicol each day which softens up their poos so something comes out daily. We have tried many things (toys, lego, scrubbing undies, etc). The doctor said if the boys still did poos in their pants, they would have to come to hospital and stay for up to 3 weeks, with one of the parents to do a 24/7 toilet training regime. I was not looking forward to that, because I have to work! So during the last school holidays, we cleared out their bowels using the movicol and toilet time after breakfast & dinner. It was the holidays from hell, a lot of poo but none in the toilet... grrr. My husband has been getting more involved this last year of it, which has helped me. They have this computer game they like, but in order to advance even further ahead you need game gold. Which you have to buy with real $$. So we used that as a bribe. We have used multiple bribes over the years so why should this be any different. But it has worked. Now we have 2 boys that race to use the toilet after breakfast after school and whenever they 'FEEL LIKE IT'. And within 30 seconds of sitting on the toilet are yelling at the top of their lungs "mum and dad, I did a poo in the toilet!".

What I think has worked; is the medicine (so poos are not painful), the younger brother really wanted this "game gold". The older brother (who has the real constipation problem) didnt want to be shown up by his little brother, DAD got involved more. The younger brother who has been a bit slow in developing his speech has grown up more and become more aware of his actions.

Another thing, lately I have been doing a meal-replacement drink in the morning for my breakfast which is mainly milk. Owweee I now have a little bit of constipation. I wasnt aware milk could do that but now I do. I wonder now if that was the issue for the kids. That's all they drank as babies & toddlers, didnt like juice or water. And I couldnt get any veges or fruit in them.

In my heart of hearts I knew they would grow out of it, I just didnt know when. But I was fully prepared to go to the hospital to do their toilet training regime. They were going to cleanse out their poos by a medicine given by drip which would have cleared them out in a day. Then a nurse would come and have set times with them to use the toilet. This could take 2-3 weeks. But the doctor assured us that it does work. With the medicine Im using, I can give more if we dont get any poos and less so they have daily poos. But it has only been 3 weeks and whats happening at the moment is like a miracle. They go on their own now. Lets hope it continues!


----------



## Hannah14

Please Help.......

My daughter just turned 5 in Feb, and she is doing the same thing. She done really good for about 4-5 months and now it is almost everyday 3/4 times a day. VERY VERY FRUSTRATED!!!!!!


----------



## Mom31

The doctor suggested we clean ds out ( almost 9) with mineral oil then start over. He is excreteing bowel matter in his underwear multiple times a day. I am giving the mineral oil Thursday.


----------



## leisa123

hello,
my 5 year old daughter has had the ssame problem as sharrons , i have been back aand forth from different doctors for the past 2 years and nothing is working, please help open for any suggestions...


----------



## leisa123

hello , my daughter has the sameproblem please help..


----------



## mckdrake

hello , my Son has the same problem please help..


----------



## Concern-mom

Hi. I am also relief to know that i am not alone. I an so frastrated and i can feel your pain, believe me. I will try the recommendation listed and i will let u guys know if it works.

Dont feel that u r the only mom that said harsh things to ur child. I must confess that i did too. I have even given her some lashes to think that it will work. but that didn't. And i regret every negative thing that i have done to her out of this frastration.

Thanks for all the information provided here.


----------



## cmbrima

Hi my daughter seems to have this too. any information would be amazing
thank you


----------



## AKA_PI

My son is 4 and will not poop in the toilet either. He has even gotten to the point that he will go get a pull-up himself (we're still working on nighttime training), put it on, poop and let you know he needs to be cleaned up. He has this fear of the toilet for pooping but he will pee all day in it. I'm at my wits end. I'm trying not to stress about it too much and let him do it when he feels comfortable but he starts Kindergarten next year and we don't keep this up forever.


----------



## rbilliot2011

What ended up happening? My daughter is five and I'm so sick of her pooping in her pants everyday!!! She has had UTI after UTI from this







I'm at a dead end on trying


----------



## katmaghag

Oh, I went through this with my daughter. It was a terrible, sad, frustrating time, and it was only a phase that lasted for a few months for us, so I really feel for you, truly. In our case it was chronic constipation. I would give her a suppository twice per week just to clean her out, but she was too scared to use the toilet on her own. She would sit there on the potty for twenty minutes at a time, watching videos and reading books, but nothing would come out. Then, as soon as i let her go on her way, she would have an accident.

I noticed that she wasn't really getting enough fluids in her, so I started to make her drink a little glass of water often throughout the day, even though she protested that she wasn't thirsty. It went like this, want to go for a walk, or watch tv, or anything else that's fun? Okay, but drink this water first. After a couple of days, the urge for her to poop became so strong that she ran to the bathroom by herself. She was still scared, so I would sit in front of her on a stool, rub her back and encourage her. It was literally like coaching through labor, with me saying, push, push, push, push. But she did it, after 10 minutes or so, and we cheered and celebrated. This went on for about two weeks, and eventually she forgot over her fear and finally started using the bathroom on her own. She has not had an accident in over six months now, but I will have to continue to stay on top of her fluid intake.

I wish you good luck and lots of patience.


----------



## mommy68

My youngest daughter just turned 4 not too long ago and she still asks for a pull-up to go poop in. She also still has pee accidents at this age. I have two older children that had accidents at times but all 3 children were different than one another. My middle child is almost 12 now and she had to wear a big kid pullup until she was almost 8 years old at night while sleeping because she always had accidents. I don't have any advice but I have been there in various ways and know the feeling of having a child that can't just go in the toilet like others do. It's frustrating.


----------



## mommy68

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AKA_PI*
> 
> My son is 4 and will not poop in the toilet either. He has even gotten to the point that he will go get a pull-up himself (we're still working on nighttime training), put it on, poop and let you know he needs to be cleaned up. He has this fear of the toilet for pooping but he will pee all day in it. I'm at my wits end. I'm trying not to stress about it too much and let him do it when he feels comfortable but he starts Kindergarten next year and we don't keep this up forever.


What's odd is that my 4 year old did poop in the potty at her preschool once back in the summer when she was still 3 years old. They even told me she did. But yet she has never once used the toilet at home to go poop. I don't get it. But at least I know that when she is away from me if she has a strong urge she will do it in the potty.


----------



## Renee Eaglin

shannon1234 said:


> i have a 5 year old daughter and she is pooping her pants every day , and has been for the past 2 and a half years and i still have not found out what to do about it. i have been to doctors and all i have been giving in movicole and that is not working for her.
> 
> i have to clean her pants at least 5/6 times a day and i am getting very sick and tierd of doing this. she goes and hides around the house and pushed her bum cheeks together and forces her self not to have a poop please can anyone tell me anything about this condition she smells very bad and is making my whole house smell very bad. PLEASE PLEASE help me out!!!


Omg! I thought I was the only one with this problem! My daughter is going through the exact same thing. I am almost to the point where I'm about to lose hope. I am thankful that I came across this forum.


----------



## Renee Eaglin

Triniity said:


> Hi,
> 
> sorry to hear that you have to suffer and your daughter as well, really sorry. I am actually working with kids with this problem (I am a doctor), it´s called encopresis, please pm me, if you want further information
> 
> Hugs, Trin


Hello Dr. Trin. My name is Renee, and I'm new to the group. I came across this forum looking for a solution for my 5yr old daughter that is having the exact same problem as the first poster Shannon. I am out of solutions, as I've tried everything. Dr, we are despretaly seeking your advice. Please email me with a response by replying. I tried to pm you but it would not let me. I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## CarolS

Renee Eaglin said:


> Hello Dr. Trin. My name is Renee, and I'm new to the group. I came across this forum looking for a solution for my 5yr old daughter that is having the exact same problem as the first poster Shannon. I am out of solutions, as I've tried everything. Dr, we are despretaly seeking your advice. Please email me with a response by replying. I tried to pm you but it would not let me. I would greatly appreciate it.


Did anyone try Dr Collins's Soiling Solutions?
He has the Clean Kid Manual.

I cannot afford to buy it or join his forum. But another mom has shared it with me.

I have changed diets, stopped gluten, and many other things.

I hate giving miralax all the time. It is horrible.

I did find giving enemas has helped.

Love to hear from other moms who are dealing with this too.

About ready to go nuts.


----------



## Neera

CarolS said:


> Did anyone try Dr Collins's Soiling Solutions?
> He has the Clean Kid Manual.
> 
> I cannot afford to buy it or join his forum. But another mom has shared it with me.
> 
> I have changed diets, stopped gluten, and many other things.
> 
> I hate giving miralax all the time. It is horrible.
> 
> I did find giving enemas has helped.
> 
> Love to hear from other moms who are dealing with this too.
> 
> About ready to go nuts.


Instead of Miralax which is very strong and at some point the poops become too watery when you will have to give it up and find a different solution, I'd suggest fiber gummies. I can't say enough about it. 1 or 2 fiber gummies a day saved our lives.


----------



## abostonfamily

My 4 yr old was also doing this at the start of the school year (and has a history of doing it during transition times). It took me awhile to get to the bottom of why she was doing it but eventually I figured out that she was scared to use the potty at school because she didn't think she could wipe herself well enough (at home we were still helping her wipe). She was trying to hold it until she got home but some days could not. I spent a weekend helping her feel confident with cleaning herself after going. I refused to physically help her but stayed with her and instructed her what to do. I reassured her over and over that it was ok if she didn't wipe perfectly that it would be better to have a little poop streak on her panties than to have a whole poop in her pants. 

It can be so hard to understand why a kid is doing something when they don't know why they are doing it but anyway I am just throwing out there what worked for us.


----------



## Neera

abostonfamily said:


> My 4 yr old was also doing this at the start of the school year (and has a history of doing it during transition times). It took me awhile to get to the bottom of why she was doing it but eventually I figured out that she was scared to use the potty at school because she didn't think she could wipe herself well enough (at home we were still helping her wipe). She was trying to hold it until she got home but some days could not. I spent a weekend helping her feel confident with cleaning herself after going. I refused to physically help her but stayed with her and instructed her what to do. I reassured her over and over that it was ok if she didn't wipe perfectly that it would be better to have a little poop streak on her panties than to have a whole poop in her pants.
> 
> It can be so hard to understand why a kid is doing something when they don't know why they are doing it but anyway I am just throwing out there what worked for us.


Yes, there is a lot of stuff involved. We went through years of struggle with it. They do get embarrassed if they arent' able to do things properly. Now that dd is almost 9, one of the things we know from looking back is she was always scared it was going to be hard when she sits on the toilet bowl and hurt her. I don't know why (maybe from them being used to diapers initially) they find it more comforting to go in their underwear and think that will hurt less. It just feels more secure to them. She is still on fiber gummies to help her since her diet is still crap (fiberless.)


----------



## Tomika Ballard

My middle granddaughter just started doing this also... I'm. Not sure if its medical related mentally related or physically related because the mom is virbal abusive and physical abusive (when she misbehaves or act out)... ive noticed she wud twist and dance like she has to go bad but doesn't have to make her goto the restroom nd pee but now its with the pooping she hides n wont sit down then there is that bad smell from her poop on her panties.... this is very concerning. They say when kids are molested or being unappropiate touch things happen I went thru samething as a kids but never told but anyways I maybe wrong or not ion know.


----------

